# Monark Pie Crust Crankset.



## bikewhorder (Jan 1, 2022)

Crusty original. Figure $20 shipping.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 1, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1538922


----------



## catfish (Jan 1, 2022)

100.00


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 1, 2022)

catfish said:


> 100.00



Nah,


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 2, 2022)

@JMack


----------

